# Office Desk Ideas



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

I need to pick everyone's brains about an office desk design. I don't need anything too fancy or too difficult. I need a stand-alone desk with no hutch or anything. I need drawers on one side and a cabinet for a computer tower on the other. Does anyone have any pictures of similar projects or plans? Is there any direction in which I can be pointed to find some ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds like just about every "computer desk" ikea and similar have ever made. I'm sure you can check out pictures of various desks on their website to narrow down what you want more specifically. 

I can't help with plans because I usually just make my own and don't really have a lot of resources for plans online. The question gets asked a lot here, though, and I know I've seen links in several threads to various free or inexpensive plans locations online. Do a search for "free plans" on the search function here and you should come up with some good starter links.

FrankP


----------



## theresa_251 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi frieds, Many people buy desk online today, but the desk they purchase often make them not comfortable. Not suit in their willing. In the past, I also like them. Computer desk that I bought not like to my willing. Until I find tips and guide how to buy quality desk that suit with my wish. 

This website tell me many information and some thing need to consider before buy desk. I read it, it very useful. So for people who want to buy desk, before buy it, better you read tips and guide at this website. Do not make mistake like me. You can visit the site at : buy desk

Hope This recommand useful friend. Do not make mistake like me friend.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Olympus said:


> I need to pick everyone's brains about an office desk design. I don't need anything too fancy or too difficult. I need a stand-alone desk with no hutch or anything. I need drawers on one side and a cabinet for a computer tower on the other. Does anyone have any pictures of similar projects or plans? Is there any direction in which I can be pointed to find some ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey I am just finishing up one for my mother in-law that I designed.
I designed it with a hutch on top, but it could easily be made without the hutch. 

Here are the designs for hers.
If you like it, I can forward the cutting schematics

We (father in-law) made it out of red oak and are staining it cherry.
Let me know if you like.

Dimesions:
50" x 30" x 29 3/4"

The drawers have eazy glide sliders.
The door for the computer tower has "soft close" hinges.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice design got any pics?


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

scrollerart said:


> Nice design got any pics?


I think they're on the camera at your house?


----------

